# EPIC game trailer! Jeremy clarkson



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Dont know if this is a re post sorry if it is.

Kinda put a lump in my throat (yes i know its a game)

Just what Jezza is saying is very true!


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

well thought out advert that....thumbs up from me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

like that alot!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I shall find out what all the fuss is about on Christmas Day :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Its a good game Andy :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool that will do me


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> I shall find out what all the fuss is about on Christmas Day :thumb:


Me too, Hope the pesky kids get fed up of it quickly


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Cool advert. The game is brill


----------

